

Gender segregation in IeSF, why women can't compete in gaming competitions - schrofer
http://www.reddit.com/r/hearthstone/comments/29kvuv/a_friend_just_linked_me_this_and_you_must_be/

======
edmccard
The IeSF has now changed from separate male and female divisions to an "Open
to all" division and a female division.

[http://ie-sf.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=iesf_notice&wr_id=10...](http://ie-
sf.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=iesf_notice&wr_id=105)

~~~
schrofer
Thanks for sharing, this is great news for (fe)male gamers!

